# Is it too early to start planning??



## oliv

We got engaged last week and are getting married 10th June 2016... am I just getting way ahead of myself by starting to plan???


----------



## modified

No. My bridesmaid got engaged last year and started planning straight away for her 2015 wedding. The costs will be well spread so you might be able to afford things now, with the length of time, that you can't if you wait till next year. A lot of venues/suppliers/photographers etc will still have plenty of dates etc free too!


----------



## BabyD331

No way! We got engaged on Valentine's Day in 2013 and found out we were pregnant in April. We spent the whole pregnancy preparing for him to come. He was born December 21st at our wedding is in 30 days! We've basically spent 5 months actually planning and it's craziness! I keep having dreams that the day comes and we can't get married because we forgot something important LOL! 

At the very least you can spend this time brainstorming things and laying it all out so that when it's time to start paying for everything, you have it all in front of you. If I wasn't so excited to marry my DF, I would wait another year.


----------



## noon_child

Some venues and decent photographers book up crazy in advance and a lot of bridal shops have appointments only and are booked up months in advance and it takes at least 4 months to get most dresses ordered and then they have to be fitted.

I think flowers, favours, menus, hair, nails etc. can be left much later but definitely not to soon to think about venue! I only had 1yr to plan and thought I was ages away but then all the photographers were booked except 1 crappy one and 1 expensive one - so we had to pay more than we budgeted for as I didn't want crappy. It also took me ages to find a dress. Nothing shouted "the one" to me and so in the end I chose a very nice but not 'my perfect dress' because I ran out of time!!


----------



## Baby Bell

We got engaged in Dec and booked our wedding for January 2016, so far booked our venue, photographer, bought my dress and picked our dj :thumbup: we spreading out the cost


----------



## RoseArcana

We're in the early discussions of planning our wedding for 2017! We want to do it near our 10th Anniversary and be able to pay it all ourselves so saving starts in a couple of months. Never too early to consider where, when, how many people, budget etc x


----------



## kittiecat

Not at all! Planning early means you're more likely to get your choice of supplier (especially with a summer wedding as those dates get booked up quickly!). Plus if you can put some deposits down now then some suppliers may agree to do things at this years prices so you'll save money!


----------



## Snow Owl

Not at all! I'm the week before and we've booked our venue and nearly sorted a photographer  

We'll probably stop now for 12 months, but that's only as bump 2 is coming and we need to actually save some money before we spend it! Lol


----------



## CakeCottage

Not at all hun, we're getting married August 2016 and the venue we wanted was already on hold for somebody else, luckily enough they didn't put a deposit down in time and we booked it straight away, we've got our venue, cars, photographer, make up artist and hair dresser booked already! If you want a specific person you need to book ASAP x


----------



## kittiecat

CakeCottage said:


> Not at all hun, we're getting married August 2016 and the venue we wanted was already on hold for somebody else, luckily enough they didn't put a deposit down in time and we booked it straight away, we've got our venue, cars, photographer, make up artist and hair dresser booked already! If you want a specific person you need to book ASAP x

Wow you are organised! But like you said at least it means you can guarantee getting the suppliers you want! I wouldn't get things like a dress sorted this early though or anything like that that you might change your mind on later on.


----------



## CakeCottage

kittiecat said:


> Wow you are organised! But like you said at least it means you can guarantee getting the suppliers you want! I wouldn't get things like a dress sorted this early though or anything like that that you might change your mind on later on.

I know, i think I'm a bit mad ha!!
I've had my dress since 2011 and still love it!! X


----------



## kittiecat

CakeCottage said:


> kittiecat said:
> 
> 
> Wow you are organised! But like you said at least it means you can guarantee getting the suppliers you want! I wouldn't get things like a dress sorted this early though or anything like that that you might change your mind on later on.
> 
> I know, i think I'm a bit mad ha!!
> I've had my dress since 2011 and still love it!! XClick to expand...

Wow well that's ok then! Saying that the dress I ended up with is one I've always loved from pictures. I always feared that when I tried it on I wouldn't love it but when I did I couldn't stop smiling. 

I don't think you're mad! You'll prob save a heap of money booking things early too cause are they doing it at this years prices for you? That's what our photographer did when we paid her in full last year, she secured it at 2013 prices. That's prob going to save us a fair bit as she's still relatively new to it all but her photos are amazing so her prices will prob increase a fair bit.

Have you sorted wedding insurance so you won't lose any money if any suppliers duck out or go out of business? We got ours for around £30 and it just gives that peace of mind.


----------



## CakeCottage

I haven't took wedding insurance out just yet, it only covers for up to 2 years so I'm trying to hang on till August x


----------



## kittiecat

CakeCottage said:


> I haven't took wedding insurance out just yet, it only covers for up to 2 years so I'm trying to hang on till August x

I'm not sure how long mine covers for actually I need to check that! But if I have to pay again it's worth it. I dread to think otherwise how much money we'd lose if our venue went bust or something!


----------



## kittiecat

Do you have a journal CakeCottage? Was thinking id love to give you a stalk if you do! :)


----------



## oliv

thanks ladies. we are going to look at our first venue on Sunday!! excited is an understatement


----------



## kittiecat

oliv said:


> thanks ladies. we are going to look at our first venue on Sunday!! excited is an understatement

Good luck!!


----------



## CakeCottage

kittiecat said:


> Do you have a journal CakeCottage? Was thinking id love to give you a stalk if you do! :)

I have a TTC journal but I haven't posted in it for ages!! 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/ttc-journals/1145589-our-journey-our-first-little-cupcake-73.html

This is my wedding planning journal too, need to keep on top of that too haha, I seem to be more of a stalker myself and fail to update my own haha!!

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/bride-beyond/2136863-weve-booked-venue-6th-august-2016-a.html

x


----------



## me2ubear1412

hi no i started a month after he asked me that was feb 14th and now we have the the date sorted and we have put deposit down for the venue.we are half way though sorting out everythink and we are not getting marred till 4th april 2015.defently better to plan it now.


----------



## Kiki1993

I think this too, We got engaged 5 years ago!! But no plans for marriage just a promise ring that one day we would, well OH has bought a new ring (that one was just until he could afford the one he wanted to buy me but didnt have the cash) well we have agreed that our date will be 10th june 2017 to give us time to save and get use to paying bills again, but to spread the cost we want to start booking stuff around Jan 2015 but think it's too soon but reading these comments i think it might be a good idea. Like people said you get more choice, more time to spread paying things etc :)


----------

